# Sage BES875UK vs BES810BSS



## Guy pil (Dec 3, 2019)

Hi friends

im debating what to buy, the sage BES875UK(428gbp)

or the BES810BSS model with the BCG820BSSUK grinder bundle (both 403gbp)


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Personally I would buy separates. If you ever wanted to upgrade (for instance) the grinder, it would be far easier this way. However, if you can't see yourself ever upgrading (we all said that!) - then the BE is fine - in fact I believe it has one or two features the the DTP does not. There are far more knowledgeable Sage experts on here that will explain what they are.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Treble post it seems....

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/48981-sage-bes875uk-vs-bes810bss/


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

LOL! I was wondering where my post went!


----------

